# Windy Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Set the hook three times trying to get on top of the big cats but the wind and tide conspired against us. But we did have a few good reel screams but never got the big cat. 



















It was a good day with lots of feisty cats. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great fish.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Good eaters.


----------

